# Plo 8/26



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Met up with Hat80 and Atlantaking in Sprinfield VA and we immdeiately got lost on our way to Southern MD. Finally we get to the water and headed out of St Jerome's a little before noon. Didn't stop to catch bait as Atlantaking caught some good baits in his cast net around the docks. Eager to get right into the breaking blues action, I skipped PLO flounder fishing (mistake)and headed S/E for the targetship. Saw no birds (Murphy's Law) on the way so we dropped our trolling lines over just east of B68.

After a slow start two rods go down at once with nice blues. Predictably Hat and AK quickly crossed up their lines but we still managed to bring the fish in. 5+ #s each. Soon after Hat pointed out that my trolling spread was the reason the lines got crossed (I think he had never seen 2 lines go off at once). We altered the spread to form a "V" of baits and continued on. 

No more bites so we decided to go cast lures and drift baits next to the targetship. I hadn't been close to the thing in awhile but it was still in one piece. Atlantaking drifted up a sweet flounder about 20"s! He got it on Carolina Rig with a bull minnow. We managed nothing more there than snags, a blowfish and a toadfish so we left cruising for birds. Saw none! Very odd for this time of year with fairly calm water and lite breezes. 

Dropped the trolling lines again heading from b70 norht all the way to b72 on the chanel edge. That "V" pattern started to pay off. We used an assortment of spoons and one 4 ounce bucktail in the middle of the spread. We caught 8 more blues and lost almost as many. The ones we lost didn't feel like blues and they didn't jump either so not sure what we had. 

All and all it was a fair day with lots of laughs, good pointers from Hat and fun teasing Atlantaking about splitting up the flounder.Hat should post some pics soon...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Great to meet both Matt and TC.*

Thanks for the invite Matt. I think it's fair to say we all had a goodtime! Any day on the water is better then cutting the grass, catching fish too is a bonus. LOL

Here are a few pics. As always, the person taking the photographers is not in the photos. It's just as well as they were going to make me hold the toadfish.  LOL Look forward to the next time. .....Hat










Matt and TC with a couple of nice Blues.










TC's Flounder










The Tareget Ship










Death of a ship



















American Mariner, R.I.P.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm, the flounder looks bigger in person


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

great report and nice time on the water guys !! WTG


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Try and make me hold a toadfish will ya....*



AtlantaKing said:


> Hmm, the flounder looks bigger in person


Photoshop's a wonderful thing.  LOL....Hat


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice post there guys. I know fishing with Hat and TC is a blast. A good crew to say the least. Now if we can just get him to switch over to the righteous side...Go SKINS!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The righteous side my @ss*

The skins BLOW! :--|.....Hat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Lipyourown said:


> .............. Predictably Hat and AK quickly crossed up their lines but we still managed to bring the fish in. 5+ #s each. Soon after Hat pointed out that my trolling spread was the reason the lines got crossed (I think he had never seen 2 lines go off at once). We altered the spread to form a "V" of baits and continued


Hey don't kid yourself about Clyde. I've trolled with him in a MSSA tournament where we were pulling a 12 rod spread and had multiple hook-ups. Never had a line crossed. Heck we were releasing anything under 36".


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Gret report*

Nice job. Great pics.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

catman said:


> Hey don't kid yourself about Clyde. I've trolled with him in a MSSA tournament where we were pulling a 12 rod spread and had multiple hook-ups. Never had a line crossed. Heck we were releasing anything under 36".


I was just trying to make a funny, his experience was obvious. Fishing with Clyde was informative (after you weed through all the wisecracks) and a pleasure as is always the case with CT. I think that flounder measured at 20"s ??? CT??? Look forward to next time. Nice pics.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey, I resemble that remark......*



Lipyourown said:


> (after you weed through all the wisecracks)


.....Hat


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Imagine my shock and horror when I realized I had a cowboy fan on the boat! At least he didn't advertise that at the marina. I need to pay closer attention to the Lounge...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Twas a good day*

and even better when I got home and saw the score of the deadskin game! ....Hat


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The flounder was a smidge over 18" and was mmm mmm tasty  

I'm thinking Founder Pounder round 2...


----------

